# Engine Coolant Air Bleed Hose Replacement 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.4L



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

This is the hose you need: https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...j2zeqN8KXvAhWBdc0KHQCRC6AQ5bgDegQIERA9&adurl=

*General Motors 13251447, Engine Coolant Recovery Tank Hose*


----------



## SHON78 (Mar 8, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> This is the hose you need: https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...j2zeqN8KXvAhWBdc0KHQCRC6AQ5bgDegQIERA9&adurl=
> 
> *General Motors 13251447, Engine Coolant Recovery Tank Hose*


Thank you - Do you know what the connector is called between the water outlet to the recovery tank hose? The connector to the hose has the piece snapped off inside and I am having a tough time getting it out. Can I replace that connector or is that typically only included in a water outlet purchase?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

SHON78 said:


> Thank you - Do you know what the connector is called between the water outlet to the recovery tank hose? The connector to the hose has the piece snapped off inside and I am having a tough time getting it out. Can I replace that connector or is that typically only included in a water outlet purchase?


pair of pliers. It’s included with the part I linked.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SHON78 said:


> Thank you - Do you know what the connector is called between the water outlet to the recovery tank hose? The connector to the hose has the piece snapped off inside and I am having a tough time getting it out. Can I replace that connector or is that typically only included in a water outlet purchase?


Welcome Aboard!

FYI - the tank is not a recovery tank. It is a surge tank. The difference is you can open a recovery tank when the coolant is hot, but you do not want to open a surge tank as it is pressurized.

If you are going to fool around with the surge tank to water outlet hose, you might want to have a surge tank on hand as the nipples are know to break/disintegrate when messed with.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## SHON78 (Mar 8, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> pair of pliers. It’s included with the part I linked.


Thanks! After quite a bit of fighting with it, I was able to get the broken off piece out of the attachment with a screwdriver and spinning the part. I can understand why a lot of people think they purchased the wrong hose due to this stuck broken piece. I even began to question it as it wouldn't budge. Most photos of water outlets show the connector as being included. Is there a specific name for it? It is the part that the radiator outlet hose connects to the engine coolant water outlet.



Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> FYI - the tank is not a recovery tank. It is a surge tank. The difference is you can open a recovery tank when the coolant is hot, but you do not want to open a surge tank as it is pressurized.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will keep that in mind. I did see multiple reports of that breaking off. It does not look to be the redesigned and reinforced surge tank. Fortunately, I was okay.


----------



## ARKruze (Jun 17, 2020)

It's sold at O'Reilly and auto zone as a "bleeder hose". But I just had this part fail again last night for the 4th time, and I've been getting them from AutoZone and O'Reilly. Does anyone know of a brand that doesn't fail? The last one literally crumbled after only 10k miles. Metal would be nice


----------

